# Describe how you feel in 3 words



## KurtCobain

I thought this would be an interesting word association activity.

Exhausted, depleted, & groggy.


----------



## BanterDPD

Estranged, fearful and hopeless

Sorry, but prefer to be brutally honest.....


----------



## Chicane

Spacey, fatigued, cognitivelydeficient. Ok so I cheated.

EDIT: I could've just put "stupid." See, that's how cognitivelydeficient I am.


----------



## JayB

Strange, anxious, cynical


----------



## mezona

Unconscious, not present, scared.


----------



## mezona

Anxious, not in control, hopeless.


----------



## ToTo

Futile, desperate and very out of it.


----------



## dissoziation

Spacey, angry, and depressed.


----------



## eddy1886

Alone, Lonely, and Isolated (inside my own head)


----------



## eddy1886

Scared, afraid and fearful...


----------



## eddy1886

Numb, Emotionless and Senseless....


----------



## eddy1886

Paranoid, Doubtful and Unsure...


----------



## eddy1886

Confused, Baffled and Puzzled....


----------



## eddy1886

Spacey, trippy and dazed.....


----------



## MrFedUp

Spaced Out, Drunk, Numb (All Senses & Emotions)


----------



## Aly

Dazed, isolated, lost


----------



## Mydp

(Speaking in retrospect)

One word: Chaotic


----------



## CoffeeGirl9

Hopeless, despair, unreal


----------



## CoffeeGirl9

Dead, lifeless, unconscious


----------



## dope

Alone, dead and unhappy.


----------



## Ezio

I feel numb and flat
Everything looks slower 
I was panicking in the past but now im good


----------



## dissoziation

Content, warm, chilled-out.


----------



## Archer

Dead，dead and more dead.


----------



## pedrii

melancholic, irritable, worried


----------



## empty

Empty, worthless, and sleepy.


----------



## empty

empty, dead, and terrible

(School is tomorrow and guess who hasn't done a bit of their homework?)


----------



## Guest

nervous, irritable, unsure


----------



## dissoziation

Depressed. Nervous. Agitated.


----------



## Lostsoul26

Lost,unreal,numb


----------



## mind.divided

Numb, calm, hopeful


----------



## dissoziation

Besotted, warm, detached (?). -_-


----------



## CoffeeGirl9

Dead. Unconscious. Gone


----------



## dissoziation

Melancholy, warm, sick.


----------



## mezona

Not present, not in control, gone.


----------



## dissoziation

Heartbroken, gone, hollow.


----------



## Olivethevampire

Alienated, anesthetized, and suicidal


----------



## dissoziation

Isolated, yearning, depressed.


----------



## Lostsoul26

Bored,dumb,depressed


----------



## mezona

Brain dead, lost, confused


----------



## fatdogpower

Anxious, lonely and painfully-optimistic .. cheated a little :roll:


----------



## Nightwish

Scared, terrified , hopeless.


----------



## KurtCobain

ASM said:


> Calm, grounded, & satisfied (I'm having a good day).


Glad to hear that, what made that day a good day?


----------



## KurtCobain

empty, alone, absent


----------



## Ningen

lame, ridiculous, Fucked up.


----------



## Dfarwell11

Isolated, Scared, Not Present


----------



## mana_war

weird scared empty


----------



## Axiom

Distraught, nebulous, solitary.


----------



## dissoziation

Apathetic, disappointed, despondent.


----------



## thy

desperate, alone, scared.

gone, tragic, pointless.

abnormal, lost, loss.

YAY NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## RedSky

Numb, Lost, and Blank


----------



## youngwoods

Aware Im dreaming (in a nightmare)


----------



## seizedbydivine

Tired. Sore. Achy.


----------



## Kindowacky

Lost In Reality.


----------



## seizedbydivine

GREAT! WONDERFUL! UPBEAT!

I know this is probably not the "right" thing to be saying... but I do feel this right now. It's been a LONG time.


----------



## Notme

Stuck,helpless,afraid


----------



## Nolliedsk1

On edge, depressed but better


----------



## Leah87

I feel happy, full of hope, love, confidence. I feel amazing!, this can't beat me and I will not let it win, the attitude is what 100% matters, because your mind rules your body. Cheer up people, leave the depression waters and get out, you will find the joy that cures, we are in a recovery path. I recommend take the Harris Harrington Total integration Method. At last give it a try!!! <3 !!!!


----------



## epiphany906

confused, disconnected, scared


----------



## eeasp

Apathetic (yes, stolen off Autonomic Space Monkey but very true none-the-less), exhausted, floaty.


----------



## Phocus

Anxious, dreamy but very hopeful


----------



## mezona

In panic, not present, empty minded.


----------



## epiphany906

cautious, weary, obsessive


----------



## mrt

Im not here


----------



## mezona

Barely conscious, blank, sick


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz

very fuckd up


----------



## dissoziation

Teary, obsessive, pessimistic.


----------



## epiphany906

robotic, calm, eternal


----------



## revuptheglory

who am I


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Don't understand anything!


----------



## livinglife123

Tense, bleh, situated


----------



## mezona

Panicky, sick, scared


----------



## ChrisJM

I feel pretty much like everyone just mentioned


----------



## ChrisJM

Every day is different here just blah for me


----------



## ChrisJM

Can't wait to actually talk to ppl on here


----------



## Nicolen617

Afraid, alone, worried


----------



## kamil

empty, alone, hopeless


----------



## dissoziation

Reassured, calm, empty.


----------



## larina

empty, tired, annoyed


----------



## GoneInSpace

sad vacant ghost.


----------



## Nirvana

like a beast


----------



## NotReal

Unreal, anxious, and irritated.


----------



## esiuol

Empty, sad, done.


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Unreal, confused, stranger.


----------



## Maddyn

Terrified, hopeless, depressed


----------



## dissoziation

Depressed, aloof, afraid.


----------



## HopingCat36

Horrific, panicked, doomed


----------



## byte_me

Nothing, nothing, nothing.


----------



## dissoziation

Erratic, overstimulated, empty.


----------



## Crazxan

Depressed, anxious & tired.....


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic

Just braindead.


----------



## Crazyboy

Dead, Anhedonic, fake


----------



## Broken

Sausages, rainbow, hovercraft


----------



## HopingCat36

Full of anxiety, doomed feeling, dreamland


----------



## allison84

Not myself , uncomfortable , stuck


----------



## Mipmunk

Who am I?


----------



## dissoziation

Morose. Empty. Agitated.


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Fighting with myself


----------



## fennec_fox

Fragmented, lost, drained.


----------



## Chris_Liverpool

having good day!


----------



## caseyb086

Afraid, crazy, exhausted


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Old and unwise


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke

Depressed. Gone. Petrified


----------



## Wendy

Frustrated, but motivated.


----------



## XXXTentacion

tired, foggy, retarded


----------



## Marisa

Exhausted, empty, afraid


----------



## MrsDon

Fucked up,fucked up & fucked up! ????


----------



## luluinthefog

weak, anxious and lightheaded


----------



## junokat

Relieved, frightened, overwhelmed....


----------



## anon.114

Empty, alone, anxious


----------



## Nadosa

Awful, hopeless, suicidal


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz

fucked, scared, worried


----------



## InV

Suicidal, hopeless, terrified


----------



## Erika

inexistent, unmotivated, tired


----------



## Marisa

Tired, hopeless, defeated


----------



## spectator162

Lost, alone, notreal


----------



## SleepingWolf

Fatigued, disoriented, terrified


----------



## Sharon22

numb, estranged, and lost.


----------



## ReiTheySay

A little sad.


----------



## Jesubz

Fine, horizontal, hopeful


----------



## TheStarter

fucking bad man


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Unconscious, paranoid, unconvinced.


----------



## anniephantom

Dizzy, sensitive, and hopeless.


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Not in control


----------



## dissoziation

Sleepy, peaceful, saudade.


----------



## freezeup

Manic,anxious and hopeful.


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Separated from body.


----------



## anniephantom

Blank, disoriented, alone


----------



## Dragonz

Can smell reality


----------



## Marisa

Alone, afraid, hopeless


----------



## Dragonz

So so close


----------



## Nog

Existence is unnatural


----------



## failingsanity04

scared, dangerous and disappearing


----------



## lizbeth

exhausted, blank, irritable


----------



## sosully492

Alone, Fake, Futile.


----------



## sosully492

Numb, Distorted, Afraid.


----------



## sosully492

Flat, Pessimistic, Pointless


----------



## InV

(still)suicidal, hopeless, scared


----------



## Nightwish

Afraid, hopeless, depressed


----------



## InV

tortured,tortured,tortured. (I´m sick of this disgusting shit...fuck my life...)


----------



## -SPIT-

Exhausted,Misplaced,Apathetic


----------



## ReiTheySay

desperately keeping on


----------



## nicewon

traumatized, scared, lonley


----------



## Kyle450

exhausted,sick,confused


----------



## forestx5

nice nice baby

ba boom

baba boom

baba boom ba


----------



## dissoziation

Bitter, flat, disappointed.


----------



## rismor

exhausted, distant, numb


----------



## Musicgirl1314

Guilty, hopeless, & crazy


----------



## luluinthefog

sick, hopeless, petrified


----------



## Victor Ouriques

Lost, Alone and Tired.


----------



## -SPIT-

Frustrated. Wrong. Depressed.


----------



## yoloking123

Unreal
Stressed
Depressed


----------



## bigshowrocky

Lost,unhappy and feeling like I'm detached from my mind and life.


----------



## dissoziation

Overprotective, afraid, depressed.


----------



## Tomisahoss

Anxious, hopeful, hopeless


----------



## Tomisahoss

Unsatisfied, disappointed, depressed


----------



## Tomisahoss

Please
Help
Me


----------



## Animgirl

Incongruous, nihilistic, exhausted


----------



## 1144

high, hopeless and suicidal


----------



## ReiTheySay

not finding words.


----------



## Spikeycloud

Tired, lost, regretfull


----------



## Chip1021

Spaced-out, confused, delirious


----------



## Dragonz

Anxious as fuck


----------



## mana_war

pretty good actually


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Hopeful, Exhausted, Determined


----------



## Amina_x

tired, grieving, empty


----------



## Katieaw21

Exhausted, floating, positive


----------



## dissoziation

Tired, annoyed, unproductive.


----------



## dissoziation

Wistful, existential, depressed.


----------



## Marisa

Frustrated, Forgotten, Exhausted


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Inbetween Two Worlds


----------



## dissoziation

Bored, alone, nervous.


----------



## Gustavo

Consumed, Taken and Extremally Disturbed


----------



## ReiTheySay

confusingly helplessly powerless


----------



## InV

suicidal,scared,exhausted


----------



## tikobird

Tired, spaced-out, and impatient


----------



## tikobird

Impatient, frightened and fed up.


----------



## Aha's Shadow

What going on?


----------



## dissoziation

Frustrated, disappointed, hopeless.


----------



## tikobird

Tired, happy, better


----------



## Jackk11

Who fuckin knows


----------



## allison84

Alone
Cut off 
Completely abnormal


----------



## JollyRanch11

Numb, anxious, happy


----------



## Hopeful85

Scared, getting worse


----------



## Amethysteyes

Confused, stuck, lost.

(I started recovering i think but i think im having a relapse. Sometimes i even doubt theres a name for what im going through cause im so confused)


----------



## LivingDeadGirl

Hopeless, Terrified, and Alone


----------



## bigshowrocky

Scared, disconnected and not here


----------



## star_cheese

Irritable. Inconsistent. Listless.


----------



## ricoco

Nervous, hopeless and afraid


----------



## felixthecat

Numb, confused, paranoid


----------



## tikobird

Grateful, Tired, and busy


----------



## JamesFub

That is not what I was thinking at all. But im sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## pckflips

muted, overwhelmed, heartpalpitations


----------



## nicewon

God dam headaches


----------



## tikobird

exhausted, anxious, and uncertain


----------



## pckflips

nothing, empty, a separated anxiety


----------



## Crazy Christopher

Numb,anxious,unreal


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Not acting right.


----------



## star_cheese

Roughly drawn sketch


----------



## star_cheese

Sub zero climate


----------



## star_cheese

Looped tightened dead


----------



## anitas

Sad.scared.confused.


----------



## bigshowrocky

Scared, dreamy, depressed


----------



## Hopeful85

Scared, anxious, exhausted


----------



## tikobird

Tired, tired, tired


----------



## Aha's Shadow

What's the truth?


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Am I ill?


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Is this fantasy?


----------



## Faith1989

Stuck... angry... confused


----------



## Crazy Christopher

Tired,Numb,Detached


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Bothered by coincidences.


----------



## vik.1

Foggy paniced hopeless


----------



## Tyree225

Dead inside, confused, lost


----------



## Aha's Shadow

What's the truth?


----------



## Abe89

Imprisoned and weak.


----------



## Justjthom

Alone, Unreal, Worried


----------



## Depersonalizedhuman3246

Disconnected , unaware , a constant feeling of wanting to be more (because I can't really explain anything that's going on in my head)


----------



## Psyborg

numb , odd , and "who the fuck am I ? "


----------



## PerfectFifth

Enlightened, determined, malaise


----------



## Laurany152

stuffed, foggy, dead


----------



## astronomy_domine

mindless, heartless, soulless


----------



## greenman

Frustrated lonely and afraid


----------



## bigshowrocky

No belonging
Lost 
Unhappy


----------



## peach

scared, stupid, exhausted.


----------



## Aha's Shadow

So much uncertainty.


----------



## REB

Grotesque
Subhuman

Garbage


----------



## NomdeGuerra

Fucked for Life


----------



## Lolla_

spaced out, tired, weird


----------



## bigshowrocky

Never will be happy


----------



## bigshowrocky

Never will be happy


----------

